# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY CO2 - Reactor



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Here's the pre-production prototype;

























It is currently running up to 6 bubbles/sec using a PH controller with 275 gph.

All parts are off the shelf;
1/2"barb to 3/4"NPT
3/4"NPT to 1" PVC Bushing
90deg 1"x1"x1/2"NPT PVC elbow
1" PVC pipe
1" to 2" PVC bushing
2" PVC coupling
2" Clear PVC Pipe
2" PVC Clean-out/test Tee
2" to 1" PVC Bushing
1" to 3/4"NPT Bushing
3/4"NPT to 5/8"barb
1/2"NPT to 1/4"barb
2" PVC pipe clamps

Take the clear PVC and cut to the desired length. In this case about 7".
Use clear PVC cleaner on the ends of the pipe and the fittings to be attached. Then brush a good coating of clear PVC glue onto the out side of the pipe, the coupling and the test tee. As you attache the coupling and tee make sure to use a twisting motion to seat the pieces and the ensure the glue is evenly distibuted. Do the same with the 2" bushings.

On the top cut a 1 1/2" piece of 1" PVC pipe to joing the bushing to the 90 degree tee. Keep in mind to align the elbow with the test tee so that the access point is pointing towards you.

Insert the 1" to 3/4"NPT bushings into the 90 degree elbox and the 2"x1" bushing.

Finally take all of the barb adapters and screw them into their appropriate holes after applying teflon tape to the threads.

Mount the reactor using the 2" pipe clamps.

The bioballs (qty 3) can be put inside at any time.

James Hoftiezer

[This message was edited by JamesHoftiezer on Mon May 05 2003 at 08:19 PM.]


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi There -
Great Reactor!

This is the third I built, and first to 100% of the co2 to disolve 100% of the time!

The difference in my setup was I used the full foot of clear pvc - and powered it with a rio 1100 from the top of the aquarium water, down to the reactor and back into the tank.

Thank You For the Great Idea









Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I originally got 2 ft of the clear PVC. We've already built two reactors and have enough to do two more.
The thing I like about this design is that it all screws/glues together using off the shelf parts. Other than cutting PVC, its just assembly.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

Is that a DIY bubble counter you made as well on the right?

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Here is a question for your reactor.

Instead of putting it inline with my canister filter, a mag 350- I used a Rio 1100 power head. I put it in the tank and pushed the water down to the reactor and then back up into the tank.

Well that big power head looks bad in the tank, So I was wondering if the reactor would still work if I put an inline water pump, down under the aquarium in the return line.. still pulling the water down through the reactor like it is now...

Would the water pull still be good enough that it mixed the co2, or does the pump have to be forcing water through it?

Thanks for your thoughts!

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

All that matters is that you have a good flow. If you use just a pump just rememeber that you may need to clean it often but that using prefilters on the intake should limit how fast it gets dirty.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

anyone have a source for a inexpensive - small external pump?

Thanks









ImaNewbie


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The lowest I found was a MAG 350gph for $35 off ebay.
I never did use it so, its available if youre' interested.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

dustin, is there some reason that you don't just put it in the line from your filter? it seems too easy.

rick


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I can't speak for individual projects but some people don't use canister filters on their fish tanks. Hang On Back and Wet/Dry sumps are used on many tanks.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

None of my canister filters produce enough flow, even a rio 800 didnt do it, had to use the rio 1100 which does a great job









Thanks

ImaNewbie


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

so a 350 doesn't provide enough flow for this to worK. that is good to know, that is what i'd use (i've got one) and i guess i'd have to get something dedicated for the co2.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

My canister puts out 275gph. It will vary from there. smaller less, bigger more.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

